# I am an addict now!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got to shoot my first called-in fox today! It was a freaking riot! 30 yards with 00buck and he went ass over tea kettle for 20'. He took off soaking up 2-3 1/2" Black Clouds and we tracked him for close to a mile. I am sorry to say we never found him. :| The good thing is he won't be eating anymore pheasants where he was living. Next time i will have a rifle and he will be DOA. We also had 2 other encounters today in various locations. We blew both chances and learned from our mistakes. Back at it soon and now with a much better understanding.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! That is fun, got my first last fall, but he was not called in.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

i've got a question, what if any tag do you need to kill a fox. I can't find it on the dnr website.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> i've got a question, what if any tag do you need to kill a fox. I can't find it on the dnr website.


Look in the Furbearers Guidebook. Page 22.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... bearer.pdf


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> i've got a question, what if any tag do you need to kill a fox. I can't find it on the dnr website.


Nothing for Red fox its just like coyotes.


----------

